# Never Summer Premier F1



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Ive heard the board is really good. Anything by never summer is very solid and they have their 3 year warranty


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

agreed, neversummer is a great brand.sick tech and sick boards.and as for the codes, salomon is a solid company that a lot of people dont really know.the codes are supposidly great freeride bindings.idk if they are or not, but they are up there in salomons line.rome targas, k2 auto evers, ride spi, salomon cheifs, all good freeride bindings.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

If your lookin for a pure freeride board i've heard good things about the Rome Arsenals, they are a stiff binding that will give you maximum control.


----------



## MrSlacker (Mar 6, 2009)

I ordered my Premier F1 a few days ago and it should be here by the end of next week... I'll let you know how awesome it is after I ride it


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

MrSlacker said:


> I ordered my Premier F1 a few days ago and it should be here by the end of next week... I'll let you know how awesome it is after I ride it


Oh we know its awesome


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

I picked up this board earlier in the season and it rocks. I'm pairing it up with a pair of Ride CADs and it is amazingly responsive and comfortable to ride. I use another board when I want to be an idiot in the park, but for enjoying myself on the mountain the Premier F1 is amazing. You'll love it!


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive feedback! My new stick is on the way from evo. Should get here just in time for golf season 50 degrees today and started raining just as we came off a day of sweet spring riding. Hopefully will get to test the new set up before next season!


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Well the F1 showed up in time for last weekend at Butternut and I had a blast with it. The edges were pretty sharp so I earned a couple of face-plants on my beginner jumps...I must have been neglecting the edges on my old K-2. Some of the semi-frozen slush was a little choppy and it seemed that when landing after popping off little rollers I would bounce back up in the air once or twice...not sure if that was the board or the snow. :dunno: Anyway, I love the board already. It carves the hardpack like my Burton used to. Taking it up to VT tommorow to see if I can actually land a kicker!


----------

